# Getting into RVing and need advice



## undecided (Dec 3, 2007)

I am looking to go out on the road with my family and we are looking at two different RV's -  both are bunkhouses.  I have three small children and it appears a bunkhouse would be great options.  Not many are around nor are they proven..
Any help on the differences between a Damon Astoria 3776 and a Tiffin Allegro 35 QBA?

I would love to buy a used, but can not find many options.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hamdave (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Okay, here goes.. Have you decided 'how' you're going to use the unit. With three small kids I assume you are not retired and have limited vacation time. Do you like to PARK or DRIVE. Very important in deciding what you want/need. When we went through this, it took me over 7 months and I looked long and hard. finally found a used unit that 'almost' fit what I wanted. After we finished remodeling it to our needs, it is just fine. If you're handy with tools, you could do the same. Be patient in your search and realize there is no perfect RV and older units may need some repair work. Price accordingly, use NADA price guide and PPL motorhomes to get an idea of what you will have to pay. Don't hurt to calc your total costs also to see if you can afford what you want.

good luck


----------



## undecided (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Thanks for the response... I am self employed and can work from anywhere and have clients all over the nation. With the world going crazy, I would like to travel with my family so I can spend more time with them.  It is very expensive, but right now I can afford it.

My biggest problem is finding out the reliability of each model/company.  I am planning on being on the road for 3 weeks and home for a month or two then out for 3-4 weeks. We love the mountains and plan on pulling a vehicle so the diesel appeals to us.

It is just a different world from buying a car and hard to get the information you need.  I stumbled on this forum and have been reading it.  It appears you all like to keep in touch and help out with solutions.  Thought I would toss out my frustrations and see if anyone can help or point me in the right direction.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

As hamdave said ,, do alot of research and find the one that fit's u.. also Imo I would go with the diesel ,, i know fuel is high right now ,, but if u'r gonna spend that much time on the road ,, a diesel is the way to go ,,, but make sure that u don't get taken by the salesmen at many rv lots ,, they want to push units on u just so they can get rid of them ,, but if u find a used unit u like ,, take u'r time looking into every knoock and kranny ,, cause u never know if the unit has had a water leak or not ,,, they are the worst ,, major remodel ,,, but as hamdave said ,, if u'r handy with tools u can make a MH u'rs ,, if there is no structual damage ,, (via water).. let us know what u find and post us back ,, were here to help ,, and there is no stupid or dumb question ....
And bty welcome to the forum


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Mark, the Allegro has a very good reputation but I have never owned one. Most report very good factory backing. I drove a Astoria and it performed well with the diesel but the one I looked at had low CCC.  Be sure and check this. The diesel will ride and handle better or should than a gasser IMO. There is nothing wrong with a gasser and with proper care should last well over 100K. If I was going with anything over 35ft I would go diesel for sure.


----------



## undecided (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Thanks for the information, but I do not know what CCC is? Can you help me out with that?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Well, Mark, what are you going to call yourself when you finally figure out what you want?  ' decided ' ?     

CCC is the abbreviation for "Can Carrying Capacity". It's a measure of how many cans of corn and beans you can carry in all of those compartments down under the floor. Not the overheads; just the ones down under. It is a very unique measure put in place just for the RV industry, and I wish the date today was april 1st because this would have been a good one for that date.

..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
 Welcome to the forum, Mark!  :laugh:


----------



## undecided (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Hopefully it will be decidedly Happy  !  Thanks for the help on the lingo!


----------



## hertig (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Cargo Carrying Capacity.  The difference between the GVWR (maximum weight) of the RV and the empty or 'dry' weight of a trailer or the 'wet' weight of some motorhomes (empty with full gas, propane, water and designed passenger load)


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Mark, I have seen a new gas MHs that only had 365 lb of CCC   . All newer models will have this posted in one of the cabnits. The CCC does include full gas, fresh water, full propane, factory installed options and passenger 150lb each. Does not include anything installed after leaving the factory. You seldom need a full tank of fresh water unless you are going where there is none.  80 gallons of water will weigh around 600lb. so you can cut a few coners to up the CCC. You need at least 1500lb of CCC. more if fulltiming. Overloading is one of the biggest problem in rving IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

I agree ,, Nash ,, when i travel i only fill my FW tank to about 1/2 full ,, but i do carry a full tank of fuel and full of propane ,, if the wife wants any of her stuff in the MH ,, i tell her ,, we can't carry it due to the CCC ,, so u'll have to put it in the toad .. JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I'll get flack about that one    :laugh:  :laugh: 
But i do watch what i load and also how i load it ,, to keep the rig more balanced ,, i have heard of this being possible ,, but never have experienced it myself ,,, but maybe other's have ,,,,


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Doubt that you would have that problem with the diesel Rod.  All dealers should have ways off weighing all 4 corners of the rv but then they probably couldn't sell them. Amazing how most salespeople don't want to talk about the CCC on a unit.  On the unit I looked at with 365 the salesman said thats all I would ever need.  I exited there pretty fast. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

U know they only want one thing Nash ,,, THE BIG SALE ,,, and then they play dumb ,, like i never said that or who told u that ,, and on and on  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Undecided, dont feal bad about not knowing about CCC.  Just start asking when you are looking at units.  Some salespeople want know what you are talking about.  I had one to tell me his had 24000k.  I asked him if he was sure?  Guess what he said?


----------



## undecided (Dec 5, 2007)

RE: Getting into RVing and need advice

So if I understand this CCC -  the unit I am looking at has a Std. weight of 24,866 a GVWR of 28,000 - and a GCWR of 33,000.  So they are saying the difference between the std. weight of 24,866 and the GVWR of 28k is the average weight if you have full tanks and the average number of people on the MH?  So I would have an additional 5k capacity?  Unless I was towing something?  I do want to tow something that has a weight of approx. 5,000 so I really do not have a lot of room in this unit -  is that correct.  The salesperson has been useless.  But since they are the only dealer of this unit in my area, what other choices do I have?

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Not to good with numbers but the difference in the 24K and 28k would be about the CCC I think but you would have to sub the options weight.  The towed vehicle would not take away from the CCC.  Maybe Rod will jump in and give more info.  The CCCshould be posted seperate in one of the cabnits


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

I would in try to talk to one of the techs at the delaer ship and find out for sure if that is the actual CCC of the rig ,,, if anyone can tell u then a tech can ,, what was the brand of the rv that u looking at ,, i think i missed it ,, if it were a diesel then us hould not have any probs with the CCC but need to know for sure ....
U need to know also the options ,, that were added to the unit ,, after it was shipped from the factory ,, etc ,, extra batteries ,,, different tile and diff appliances ,, that the dealer added to make the rig more sellable


----------



## undecided (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

It is a Damon and it is a Diesel - as I said this sales lady is a nitwit!  New to the business and I know more than her and I just started my research.  She tries to bluff her way through the answers.  I have asked just to speak with the manager but he just gives her the answer and I have not had a chance to speak to him.  I have do all of this via the phone as the unit I would like is not in stock.  This whole RV thing is a different world.  Only one dealer that offers this kind in my area and they do not want to stock any diesels... getting a little frustrated.  I read the forum and you all talk about the dealer and how important it is, but if they are the only ones that deal in the model you are looking at, what choice do you realy have.  I am traveling to Florida the end of the month and can look at some down south, but I live northwest of Chicago.  Buying from a dealer so far away does me no good if I need service.  I do appreciate you all taking the time to help knuckleheads like me out..I am just not catching on to this very quickly.  I have been reading and asking questions for months and everytime I turn around I have more questions!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Mark, I would make a call to Damon and ask them what the CCC is on this model?  I really think you will be ok with a diesel as far as the CCC go. Which chassis does the Damon use? Is it the pusher or FRED?  Which way will you be going to Fl? Could put you in touch with a good salesperson that deals with Damon here in Al. Be worth your time to try and find a unit you could look at IMO. I have to see before I buy.  Be sure and check the Alegro line out.  The one you are looking at should have around 3k to 4k I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

U are not a knukle head ,, just want to get the rv that suits u ,, and i don't blame u for that ,, but even if u buy outta state ,, there should be an rv dealer that carries that line of coach and he has to service it ,, but then again i do alot of service on warranty items on new rv's and all i have to do is call the factory and most of the time they tell me go ahead and fix the prob,, and then the customer just pays me and the factory send them a form to fill out and then they reimburse the customer ,, and BTY a diesel pusher is a MH that has the the engine in the rear and a FRED is one that has either a diesel in the front or as many new units ,, it's mounted mid chasiss ,, either way u'll be ok with the CCC if u go diesel ,,, IMO i would really look into the Tiffin line of coaches (Alegro)
I own one ,, and even though i do this rv stuff for a living i have had NOT a problem one out of Tiffin for any type of prob ,, they even try to do their best at repairing a unit even outta  waranty.... so don't get down on urself ,, we have all been there and bought a can't live with coach ,, but it kinda grew on us and we ended up loving it more than any new one that is out there  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Bty ,, don't ever be afraid of asking more questions ,, because if i don't then some one else won't learn ,,, also call the factory and ask them the quetions u have ,, they won't think u'r a knuckle head , because they want the sale of their product ,, and IMO ,, i don't see why the dealer u'r dealing with don't carry diesels ,, they are the number 1 type of MH selling right now ,,, i don't mean this in a way to put down any other rver's ,, as for the CCC i can say this that i'm not really sure about the numbers ,, but the factory can tell u for sure ,, i just fix stuff that is broke and never really got into the total wieght type stuff ,, but i can tell u this ,, i have never worried about that stuff on my MH ,, so don't let the sales person get u feeling negative about the rv u want ,, when u u find it ,, it will be the one that u really want ,,, u know the type of feeling u get when u know this is our home away from home type of feeling ,, it fits u and that's it...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Rod kind of touched on the subject a little bit.  

If you don't have a supporting dealer for Damon nearby, then look for a brand where there is a supporting dealer nearby. There are a lot of good brands out there. Too many to just get fixated on one brand.

Having said that, I'm sure there is a dealer closer to you than Florida or Alabama. It might not be as handy as a WalMart, but being 'nearby' is relative.


----------



## hertig (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Never heard of a 'standard weight' before, but it does sound like what I know as 'wet weight'.  Empty with full gas, propane, fresh water, and the designed number of 150 pound people (mine allows 154 pound people    )  If this is the case, then your CCC is 28K - 24866 or 3134, about right for a single rear axel, dual wheel diesel coach.

The GVWR is the maximum the coach is rated for.  The CVWR is the maximum that the coach and everything it is towing can weigh.  So if your coach is maxed out, you can tow an additional 5000 pounds.  If you only carry 1100 pounds of stuff in the coach, then (assuming the hitch can handle it) you could tow 7000 pounds.

Keep the GAWR (maximum weight on the rear axel) in mind too.  My coach has a CCC of about 3000 pounds, but the rear axel weight is 19000 pounds, which means that I can only add 1000 pounds to the rear axel.  Guess where all the storage is...   Note also that the 'pin weight' of whatever you are towing is counted against the coach weight limits.  In other words, hooking up to a trailer with a pin weight of 150 pounds is exactly equal to adding 150 pounds of weight to the rear end of the coach.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Damn Nash was right John knew the numbers ,, i wish i got more into that stuff instead of being a rv grease monkey     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Yep, John is good with the numbers. 

Undecided, Here is a site that might help you understand all the numbers.
http://www.your-rv-lifestyle.com/vehicle-weight.html


----------



## undecided (Dec 9, 2007)

RE: Getting into RVing and need advice

Thanks all of you who took the time to respond.  It opened my eyes to things I did not know.... I have been all over the board on what unit I would like...... I know all along that we would like a bunk house.  Just so much easier with the kids.  We are now very interested in the Newmar Allstar that has the Mid-Engine  Diesel.  It seems like a really good unit.  It drives really nice and the unit seems well made.  It is only one year old ( the mid-engine units) so I am curious what your opinion of these units are... as some of you seem like you work on these units.  Newmar seem to stand behing their product - Not as much storage with the mid-engine -  any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

thanks 
Mark


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Mark, Newmars are really good units IMO but, not familiar with the mid engine set up at all. Kind of leary of odd setups. Where is the radiator? Guess it would have to be a side mount. Have you talked to the previous owner?  Be interesting to see why he traded in a year old unit. What is the milage? Guess this would get the engine out from under the bed. I still like the diesel in back and a gasser in front but, I'm also from the old school that thinks the engine in a car should be front to front instead of sideways and powered from the rear wheels. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

yea right Nash ,, u drive a corsair ,, witht eh engine in the back  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty i myself have wondered about the mid engine coaches ,,,
WHAT THE HECK U GOTTA TAKE APPART to get to them .. i have never seen one ,, but sure would like to ,, to see what i'm up against when i have to service one ,,, but as to stay with the post,,,,,
Yes ,, undecided Newmar is a good brand ,, they have a pretty good service after the sale ,,, But IMO ,, i would look into the Tiffin line ,, i think Nash and i have both stated that before ,,, but if u'r gonna spend that kind of money ,, for a few dollars more ,, the Tiffin is the way to go ,,, but JMO 

Nash have u heard from DL :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Rod not a word from DL  :angry: . Think Mark is wanting a bunk model and dont believe Tiffin offers one but I haven't checked. Mark reading on the mid engine owners report that they are easier to get to for working on. Google mid engine MHs and you can get some info.


----------



## SHINE (Dec 15, 2007)

RE: Getting into RVing and need advice

I AM A SALESPERSON FOR SHERMAN RV CENTER IN SHERMAN MISSISSIPPI, WE HAVE AN ALLEGRO 35QBA IN STOCK.  IT IS ON A FORD 22000 # CHASSIS (ALSO AVAILABLE ON A FRTLINNER CHASSIS WITH A DIESEL ENGINE)  WHEN YOU ARE COMMING SOUTH AT THE END OF THE MONTH, YOU COULD TEST DRIVE, OR WE COULD CUSTOM ORDER WHAT YOU NEED.  THIS TIFFIN PRODUCT HAS SIDE VIEW CAMERAS FOR EXTRA SAFTEY.  

GIVE ME A CALL

ANDY PEARSON
662-538-2710


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 15, 2007)

Re: Getting into RVing and need advice

Oh, boy. Not a bit of respect for what we have on this forum. Here we go again. (And in ALL CAPS, too.   )


----------

